# What were your original/former TBT usernames



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 10, 2015)

As I was reading through the forums over time, I noticed that several members have changed their usernames. What other usernames did you have throughout the entire time you were on TBT? The poll is only to answer how many times you changed your username. You can post if you never changed your name.

I'm already a member for like nine months now, and I have always stayed as Apple2012 since the beginning. I don't believe in username changes (as I want to keep my name as Apple2012). Not only that, but I can't afford a username change. Even if I can, I would rather spend my TBT on something else.


----------



## Zane (Jun 10, 2015)

I've changed mine once, only a few people would remember what it originally was. I've restrained a vague urge to change it again to Jigglypuff since I noticed that wasn't taken. lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> I've changed mine once, only a few people would remember what it originally was. I've restrained a vague urge to change it again to Jigglypuff since I noticed that wasn't taken. lol



I only remember your old username because you invited me to your town to catalog crowns (I think?) before you changed it, lol.

Anyways, no, I've never changed my username, I think it's pretty unique as far as on this site


----------



## Karminny (Jun 10, 2015)

Ive kept mine as Karminny. I mean, seeing as ive been a member for a couple months, I haven't the time to really think about changing it. Even if I could, I wouldn't change it bc its a cute nickname my friend came up with before she moved


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I only remember your old username because you invited me to your town to catalog crowns (I think?) before you changed it, lol.
> 
> Anyways, no, I've never changed my username, I think it's pretty unique as far as on this site



What's even more unique is that you made it nearly 18 months without changing. Most older members have changed their name at least once.


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

I was Skyhook. Funny cause it's been less than a month since I changed it and I kinda wanna change it again.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

I kinda wanna, since I guess most people just think its just a wrongly-spelled _tokyo_, but I can't think of any good usernames lol


----------



## milkyi (Jun 10, 2015)

Mine was SleepyMissBoxxy


----------



## Bowie (Jun 10, 2015)

I occasionally find myself curious as to what it would be like not feeling obligated to reference David Bowie all the time, but then I realised David Bowie is life.


----------



## Tao (Jun 10, 2015)

I like my username. I've used it for about 2/3 years elsewhere (though I often have to add '626' to the end since 'Tao' is usually taken), so I doubt I'll want to change it any time soon.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2015)

My original username was Lunatic. I changed it about a year ago. c~:


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 10, 2015)

Sir Integra > Rubidoux > Ragdoll

also 420blazeityoloswag4jesus before Sir Integra, and then awesomeperson1 even before tht but thts the past :^)


----------



## maple22 (Jun 10, 2015)

I've been a member for less than an hour so this has obviously been my only one lol


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Idfldnsndt


----------



## Murray (Jun 11, 2015)

mine was dragonslayr68


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

Mine was ACdude > Jake. > Bidoof > Jake.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 11, 2015)

I have never changed it.  I have been tempted once, but by then, i actually knew people here and thought it would cause confusion.


----------



## Espurr96 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll always be DDDchu everywhere else on the web

except here. I was going through some weird Espurr phase lol


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2015)

Since I only originally joined for technical help with NL, I put zero effort into my first username... Even after not getting much help, I decided to stay and change my username for some reason. So yeah, I changed it once.

_I'd actually give 1k TBT to the first person who remembered/guessed/found out my old username (I often forget that I changed it, lmao). :')_


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 11, 2015)

None, never. *shrugs*


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> Since I only originally joined for technical help with NL, I put zero effort into my first username... Even after not getting much help, I decided to stay and change my username for some reason. So yeah, I changed it once.
> 
> _I'd actually give 1k TBT to the first person who remembered/guessed/found out my old username (I often forget that I changed it, lmao). :')_



lol i actually went through your first thread posts in hope of someone mentioning your username but i got a headache from searching lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

MayorDragon, Umeko, Jun... this is my fourth name and third change


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> MayorDragon, Umeko, Jun... this is my fourth name and third change



Go back to Jun pls


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

no i wont for reasons. go back stalking jake.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> no i wont for reasons. go back stalking jake.



He doesnt luv me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> He doesnt luv me


too bad for you i wont marry you anyways


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 11, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> _I'd actually give 1k TBT to the first person who remembered/guessed/found out my old username (I often forget that I changed it, lmao). :')_



Detective Crumbs solved the mystery! "Ichigo3457" 


I've never changed my username and doubt I will. I like it.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 11, 2015)

Javocado 4 ever


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 11, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Javocado 4 ever



That's good then.

Maybe I should change my username to ChocolateCakeFan and change my avatar to a real life chocolate cake. lol

Just kidding


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 11, 2015)

My old one was "PotatoMuffin717" 
idr why I changed it in the first place, maybe it was because of my YouTube channel that originally had the same name? Either way I wish I hadn't changed it, because my current one is the stupidest thing 
like what was going through my head when I made it "ChooChooMuffin" seriously wat


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 11, 2015)

i dont think using tbt is really fair for changing username.
why not make it a month or two or three between changes

I wanna change my username basically


----------



## cIementine (Jun 11, 2015)

i used to be mayoravalon, then avalon, then marie, (with the comma)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> My old one was "PotatoMuffin717"
> idr why I changed it in the first place, maybe it was because of my YouTube channel that originally had the same name? Either way I wish I hadn't changed it, because my current one is the stupidest thing
> like what was going through my head when I made it "ChooChooMuffin" seriously wat



i just imagine a hype train with a brownie and reggie face on it


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 15, 2015)

I've never changed it and don't plan on changing it, but I wonder why it is so damn expensive to change your username. I get that people shouldn't be changing their usernames repeatedly, but 1,200 TBT? Why that much? Either there should be an amount of time you have to wait before changing your username or there should be a more modest price like 100 TBT to change it. I'd imagine your wifi feedback rating still follows you even if you change your username, so I don't think people can really change it to shake off a bad reputation.


----------



## f11 (Jun 15, 2015)

ccemuka>c r y s t a l> crys


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> I've never changed it and don't plan on changing it, but I wonder why it is so damn expensive to change your username. I get that people shouldn't be changing their usernames repeatedly, but 1,200 TBT? Why that much? Either there should be an amount of time you have to wait before changing your username or there should be a more modest price like 100 TBT to change it. I'd imagine your wifi feedback rating still follows you even if you change your username, so I don't think people can really change it to shake off a bad reputation.



it's not that much. you can easily gain 1,200+ in a few days if you spam make good quality posts. and if you browse the market place, you could probably make that much within a day by selling off your unwanted items. if it were any cheaper people would be changing their username every other day, and it'd become too hard to keep track of who was who. plus, having it cost a reasonable amount of tbt bells instead of having a cool down period influences people to post more in order to gain tbt bells to change their username. i really don't see a problem with it.


----------



## inkling (Jun 15, 2015)

Slye said:


> I was Skyhook. Funny cause it's been less than a month since I changed it and I kinda wanna change it again.



I prob shouldnt say this but I llike your old name better. I remember seeing it and thinking it was super cute and made me think of a hookshot

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, i havent been on here very long but I would never change my username. I love it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2015)

Tom the Warrior -> Tom iirc. Considered going back to this but I like having a monopoly on Tom.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 15, 2015)

LafielNightray -> Lafiel Nightray -> Lafiel -> N i c o -> Naiad

So yeah, lots of times.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

I've never changed it, but have frequently considered taking a more turty route with my name... idk thought, such conflict,


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 15, 2015)

never changed it... can't see the point


----------



## Flop (Jun 15, 2015)

Flopolopagous and then to Flop, but also to Fierce for a short time when I was on the hype train for Majora's Mask 3D


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

My original name was Jarrrad (Its from like 07-08 and I accidentally typed an extra R and only realised that I made a mistake like a year after my acc was made

then I rejoined and made this acc


----------



## Liseli (Jun 15, 2015)

Honestly, I wished that I could change my username, but I don't get why it has to cost so much tbt.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 15, 2015)

This is still my original username. If it counts for anything, though, it originated from a username change on a different site.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 15, 2015)

My old username used to be _$$ Love Swag Money $$_


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jun 15, 2015)

I find my name to be perfect. Hoppy is my screen name in the chatroom I run and Shnell is just a nickname.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 16, 2015)

Started out as ShinyYoshi all those years ago. I don't really see myself changing it. 

I've also never once changed my avi.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Started out as ShinyYoshi all those years ago. I don't really see myself changing it.
> 
> I've also never once changed my avi.


Respect for that. I wish I were like you never changing pics lel. Probably will keep this one for a while though. turts

also if anyone remember MayorDragon I salute you.


----------



## goatling (Jun 16, 2015)

I never changed my username or my pic since joining. I might consider it in the future but I don't have the TBT to do it now.


----------



## punkinpie (Jun 16, 2015)

Never changed mine... I rather like it.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine was Sansa22. I just changed it to my AC Town and mayor name


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Respect for that. I wish I were like you never changing pics lel. Probably will keep this one for a while though. turts



I just thought changing it would be weird and could never find a better picture that suits "ShinyYoshi"
But hey, turts is cool


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just thought changing it would be weird and could never find a better picture that suits "ShinyYoshi"
> But hey, turts is cool



true **** on that bro.

yass turt 5ever


----------



## earthquake (Jun 16, 2015)

twice in the past two days. once yesterday and once today. why.... thats 2400 bells and idk if i like this username either

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> it's not that much. you can easily gain 1,200+ in a few days if you spam make good quality posts. and if you browse the market place, you could probably make that much within a day by selling off your unwanted items. if it were any cheaper people would be changing their username every other day, and it'd become too hard to keep track of who was who. plus, having it cost a reasonable amount of tbt bells instead of having a cool down period influences people to post more in order to gain tbt bells to change their username. i really don't see a problem with it.



i mean honestly. i just changed my username 2 times in the past 2 days. its not that hard, its just kind of tedious. im on here for like 5 hours a day. i could be reading a book, taking a poop, etc. 

i wish it was a little cheaper. not 100 tbt cheap, but not 1200 fricking tbt.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine was MayorLuna, but someone in the insult the person above you thread (may it rest in piece) made a joke about how cliche it was, and even though it was a joke, I still changed it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 16, 2015)

Swiftstream all the way.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 16, 2015)

Never. My name is beautiful. I wear it on my sleeve as a badge of honor.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 16, 2015)

I've never changed my username. I've come quite fond of it over the years.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't want to change it. I have officially grown to like my username.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Javocado 4 ever


Seeing as how it won best username award (Or I think it was best new member award, i'm not sure) You're never going to change it.


----------



## Ramza (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm about to change my name in about a few minutes when I hit 1,200.
RIP 34423

- - - Post Merge - - -

new name here it is


----------



## Locket (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine was Star Fire. I AM thinking of changing it back though. I miss my old username


----------



## oreo (Jun 17, 2015)

milkbae... lmao


----------



## earthquake (Jun 17, 2015)

oreo said:


> milkbae... lmao



hmm... insteresting.... milkbae >> oreo.... when it just so occurs that milk's bae is oreo.... illuminati confimed.


----------



## AcidLucidity (Jun 20, 2015)

I'll never change my username because I feel my username is capable of leaving a legitimate first impression on others without having to interact with them and expresses how I carry myself. Like, I don't just make up a username on the spot or it's a reason of "because I thought it was cute" or something like that.


----------



## Cariad (Jun 20, 2015)

acnl noodle (weirdo)
missnoodle (kinda ok kept tht for a while then i became more alive on irc so....)
missniamh (then everyone knows who i am yay but it had a bad ring and i didnt want to wimp out and go back to missnoodle so...)
Cariad (love in welsh im welsh im positive what more do we want eh?)

yeah i change a lot but im also very indecisive so it changes. I dont think ill change again though because i like this name  and i never have more than 20 bells these days whoops


----------



## Amyy (Jun 20, 2015)

sorrynotsorry lol


----------



## Murray (Jun 20, 2015)

Amyy said:


> sorrynotsorry lol



wat are you serious

wow i thought you were new because I didn't recognise the username??


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2015)

I've never changed my username. I find it easier just to use my name - I'm not going to get bored of it in the same way as I would with a made-up name.


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2015)

Tina said:


> I've never changed my username. I find it easier just to use my name - I'm not going to get bored of it in the same way as I would with a made-up name.



umm u got bored of ur birth name!!!


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2015)

Jake. said:


> umm u got bored of ur birth name!!!



I'm not bored of it I just don't like it!  

That and there's a mistake on my birth certificate so it's technically wrong. :'(


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2015)

I was Sway first, but then I had the chance to get my name so I took it.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 20, 2015)

Callaway > C a l l a w a y > Callaway > Prinzessen > Callaway


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 20, 2015)

Professor Gallows>Prof. Gallows>Prof. Churros>Rincewind>Prof Gallows>probably eventually just Gallows


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 21, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Professor Gallows>Prof. Gallows>Prof. Churros>Rincewind>Prof Gallows>probably eventually just Gallows



By looking at your old names, my favorite would be Prof. Churros. That sounds funny. But there is still another member on this site with a food name in his username.


----------



## Ayaya (Jun 21, 2015)

Unless the username 'Aya'  becomes available, I think I'll stick with my current one. Made the username on the spot based on my online nickname and friend's tendency to call me "Ayayayaya".


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

mine was bunneee or some sht


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jun 22, 2015)

mine was j o s h .


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2015)

piimisu said:


> mine was bunneee or some sht



I remembered your other username: bunnee (has two e's).


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I remembered your other username: bunnee (has two e's).


dang howd you remember that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 22, 2015)

piimisu said:


> dang howd you remember that



I have a very good memory of stuff when I'm on the forum.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 22, 2015)

I've yet to change mine, but if I was somehow able to get enough username changes to last me a long while, I'd surely go nuts


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 22, 2015)

I remember when Zr388 was Voldemort. Good times.


----------

